# Robot Unicorn Attack: Evolution



## Cabinet (Mar 7, 2012)

So yeah not too long ago the new RUA game came out and there's a lot of new features compared to regular and the heavy metal version.
-Unlockable perks
-Level system
-Fairy dust
-Evolutions

Now I'm still not too sure what the fairy dust does but it has something to do with buying and using new perks.

The new perks, from what I've unlocked, are pretty useful for the most part. Others just add too much complication for me. Right now I use one that lets me go through a star without dying once per life, which is great when you're going at those fast speeds. The next one I use keeps the game at a "consistent pace" whatever that means
And then I have a perk that lets me jump farther.
There's also a perk I got but don't use that teleports me to a random location. So if you're going to die and you use it, your chances of death are slimmer but you can still teleport under one of the platforms or something. Really useful, but I don't always have time to contemplate if I'm about to die or not when I'm moving that quickly 

The evolutions are cool, basically when you destroy 3 or 4 stars in a row you turn into a different animal at a new location and there's this gnarly little animation of your animal transforming
So if you're a different animal and you miss a star you end up going back to the standard robot unicorn.
The evolution stages I've seen so far are panda, wolf, gorilla, saber tooth tiger.

So the game is out on facebook now and it's pretty sweet. Level 5 with a high score of 106,000.


----------

